# 2006 Altima 2.5 ~ battery



## Mikes-Ontario (Aug 21, 2006)

FYI, replaced OEM battery tonight on our 2006 Altima 2.5 (100K km). Went out for a drive, stopped for ½ hour and then it would not turn over (showing all the typical signs of a dead battery: dimming lights, clicking solenoid). The Altima was revived with $120 (new battery) and an hour later in the driveway.


----------

